# Best Place To Buy Fresh Water Fish Online?



## ShawnMcc

I have looked at Petco but they don't really have a guarantee. The places that do that I have found don't have much of a selection. So Were do you suggest.


----------



## Amphitrite

Hi Shawn, where are you located? If it's the UK, then I would highly recommend Trimar. I have used them in the past and been extremely happy with the service provided and quality of fish.

http://www.trimar.co.uk/


----------



## Falina

I recently bought some fish from www.tropicalfish4u.co.uk.

I was very wary about buying fish online, and that might be the understatement of the year however I was very impressed. I have also heard that Trimar are good too, and I see that they have a very extensive stock list, though haven't used them myself.


----------



## soco1125

i've had good results with aquabid.com


----------



## mr.bojangles

if ur in thye states try dr.foster and smith... ther pretty good as far as selection and qualitty


----------



## sweetwaterarabians

*It depends*

I've had great luck buying guppies online through Aquabid. Watch out it's addicting. I've also ordered guppies direct from breeders online and cories from www.corysrus.com 
All of the fish have been much nicer than anything I can get at the local stores, are very healthy and packaged well.


----------



## DeniseR

Amphitrite said:


> Hi Shawn, where are you located? If it's the UK, then I would highly recommend Trimar. I have used them in the past and been extremely happy with the service provided and quality of fish.
> 
> _


I live very near to Trimar. They have been in the business since 1966. Their premises are large and have lots in them and yes very well stocked of fish. I used to buy from there when I had a tank. Not kept fish for about 12 or so years and am starting up again. The staff are always friendly and informative and helpful. I would never go to any other place for my fish.

I am waiting for my new Juwel Rio 400 and cabinet to come this week. Looking forward to it. I remember the beauty of a lovely tank with happy fish far outweighs the maintainence required. But I do remember enjoying the maintainance too.


----------

